# The next "What is it?"



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Jan 17, 2012)

the bottom of a shoe...

Ha, I've guessed that about one before, and I have a feeling I'm just as far off the mark now as I was then. But maybe I'll just keep guessing that until someone posts up a macro of the bottom of a shoe...

and then I'll probably guess something else.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone?.....   Anyone? ........ Beuller?            .................... Beuller?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess it's time for a hint:

Part of it is sticky.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it one of those bath rub rubber thingys? Dont know the term for them


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 20, 2012)

Back side of a gum wrapper?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2012)

OK, next hint:

You pay for these parts, but will never use them........ and end up throwing them away.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2012)

Next hint:


It's very thin..... _paper_ thin.


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 22, 2012)

The part in-between stamps.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2012)

amateuraperture said:


> The part in-between stamps.









5 days, 1 hour, 36 minutes.


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 22, 2012)

Waahooo!


----------

